# Craftsman ys4500 no start, voltage issue.



## Dusten (Apr 10, 2016)

I get random no starts on the mower. Occasionally hooking my charger to it and using the 50amp boost will get it to start. However today, nothing is working. Started the mower, got about 80% of my yard done and shut it down to go talk tot he wife for a minute. Went out to restart it and nothing. Not even a click.

Let me run through what I've checked and what I've seen

Clutch in, sitting on seat, pto off, turn key to on, hour meter lights up, turn key to start, hour meter turns off, no crank.
With charger hooked up and on 50amp boost it'll click, but not turnover.

Popped hood, jumped from battery terminal to starter terminal, get a click, but no start and not starter movement.

Measured voltage at the batter, its 12.78v, measured voltage at the hot side of the terminal, its 12.78v. with key on, the hot side of the terminal drops to 9.8v. 

Any ideas on where the voltage draw might be coming from? 

Battery is only a few weeks old. Mower was dads, he passed a few years ago it its been sitting in storage until this spring.

Model # is 917.276641


----------



## Dusten (Apr 10, 2016)

also, if I measure the voltage at the solenoid wire from the ignition switch, while turning the key to start I only see about 3.5v, and it slowly climbs to 4ish.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Clean,or replace the ignition switch,and check the solenoid .


----------



## Dusten (Apr 10, 2016)

I cleaned the switch with no change. I jumped the solenoid and got nothing from the starter.

I guess I will order a switch.


----------



## RM-MN (Sep 11, 2015)

Clean the battery terminals very well before you order the new switch. You may just have corrosion at the battery that prevents enough current from reaching the starter. Also check the battery ground connection as well as the battery cables. I had a cable fail on my tractor last year with the same results.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Jump 12V to the SMALL terminal of the solenoid.
IF it cranks, solenoid, starter & battery are good.

Look at the schematic in the ownsers manual.
That circuit is simple.
When in the start position-
12V goes to the S terminal of the key switch
through
the clutch/brake switch
through
the attachment switch
to
the solenoid.


----------



## Dusten (Apr 10, 2016)

Took my jumper cables, went from battery to starter. Nothing. Just sparks. Went 12v from battery to small post on solenoid and it clicks. Its gotta be the starter.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Could be a low battery.
Until it's been charged and load tested, it's suspect.

Remove the spark plug and see if it will crank.
Possibly the cylinder has flooded and is hydro locking.
Or it is in need a valve adjustment so that the compression release functions.


----------



## Dusten (Apr 10, 2016)

Battery was on the charger all night. I'll have it load tested tomorrow. I'll pull my plug when i get back home.


----------



## Dusten (Apr 10, 2016)

Verified charge on battery.
Removed plug, no crank, just click.
Removed engine cover to see if starter was truing to engage flywheel, it was not.

Tapped bendix with hammer, then tapped starter while turning key. It fired up. Shut it down, starter froze up again.


----------



## Dusten (Apr 10, 2016)

Has anyone had any luck rebuilding the starters vice replacing them?


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

And the results of the load test were?
8 penlight batteries will produce 12V, but it sure won't have enough capacity to crank your engine.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

If you are confident enough you can check out the starter motor, I am not sure what engine is in your mower, if a Briggs then the starter could have a roll pin or C ring holding the bendix drive on the shaft, roll pin is an easy remove but the C ring is a little harder, the bendix end I wouldn't worry about until the brushes and commutator are inspected.

The brushes may be stuck or sticking, the commutator may be worn or dirty, if worn not to badly this can be machined on a lathe to true the faces, if dirty you can spin the armature in a bench drill,(lathe preferable) and polish with very fine wet and dry paper.

You seem confident with the multimeter, you can also check out the continuity of the armature commutator segments with this to see if all segments are connected, set the meter to ohms and hold one probe on one segment and make sure it stays on this segment, and then move the other probe to each segment in turn, you should get a reading on each segment as you move the probe, if you fail to get a reading between any 2 segments, then there is an open and the armature has had it.

I would also clean all connections from battery to solenoid and to starter and the ground connections also as previously suggested.

I feel the starter needs a service.

keep us updated


----------



## Dusten (Apr 10, 2016)

Bill Kapaun said:


> And the results of the load test were?
> 8 penlight batteries will produce 12V, but it sure won't have enough capacity to crank your engine.


The battery load tested well, and when I put it back in, the mower started once. I mowed the easements around my property, and when I put the mower away, it wouldn't restart.



FredM said:


> If you are confident enough you can check out the starter motor, I am not sure what engine is in your mower, if a Briggs then the starter could have a roll pin or C ring holding the bendix drive on the shaft, roll pin is an easy remove but the C ring is a little harder, the bendix end I wouldn't worry about until the brushes and commutator are inspected.
> 
> The brushes may be stuck or sticking, the commutator may be worn or dirty, if worn not to badly this can be machined on a lathe to true the faces, if dirty you can spin the armature in a bench drill,(lathe preferable) and polish with very fine wet and dry paper.
> 
> ...


Its a kohler motor. 

I work on cars as a hobby and do electronics in the military for a living. So tearing down the starter isn't a concern for me. When I am on my next period of off time I will pull the starter and take a look at it. I'll follow your steps listed to check it out. I'd rather clean it up and rebuild it for the price of the rebuild kit than spend 150ish to replace it I I can.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

That's supposed to be a Briggs 31P977-E1

IF it has a Kohler, it's been swapped.
That would lead one to be suspect about the wiring beding hooked up correctly, since the connectors are different.

It sounds like it's not charging.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

What happened to the edit function?
Briggs 31P977-670-E1


----------



## Dusten (Apr 10, 2016)

It's not swapped. Its a stock mower dad bought from sears.
I have bought other parts for it using the model number listed and have had no issues.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Dusten said:


> The battery load tested well, and when I put it back in, the mower started once. I mowed the easements around my property, and when I put the mower away, it wouldn't restart.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dusten: I forgot to mention the brushes in the starter, these may be worn or sticking, anyway you will know what to do when you get that far.

FredM


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

If you go to-
searspartsdirect.com
and plug in 917.276641 

It shows a Briggs.
Either something is really screwed up or you posted the wrong number.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Probably a 917.276041?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Voltage regulator. Its not recharging.


----------

